# The games that got you into gaming.



## JRL (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know if there's already a thread about this, but what game was your most memorable? I did play some older systems, but this is the game I spent hours upon hours beating with my best friend. I never got tired of it. Banjo Tooie is equal in my opinion.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 6, 2012)

All when I was 3-4 Years old, then my uncle moved in when I was 5-6, along came Zelda Majoras Mask, then when I was 6 for my birthday I got a PSX With FF7, got FF8 for christmas.. Been playing RPGs and Retro games since. I always try the new hip games, but end up playing once and never again, always on the psx emulator, sometimes ps2.. If only I could afford a snes  Oh and I have a GB, GBC, GBA and GBA:SP, so I can play all my gameboy games. DS Ones never really interested me, except for mario kart.


----------



## JRL (Mar 6, 2012)

I had an old NES and a SNES before that. I remember some Mickey Mouse game on the SNES. My dad brought home Mortal Kombat Trilogy for the N64 after we got it, I fell in love. The N64 will always be my favorite system, Dreamcast is at #2.

Although, I remember playing this game a lot too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2012)

Getting a NES for Christmas....









































And a _whole ton _of other games I can't remember , then a trip to the arcades just intensified that...


----------



## JRL (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't played any of those besides Mario and TMNT. I'm a big MK fan though.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 6, 2012)

Commander Keen





Cosmo's Cosmic Adventure





Duke Nukem





Sim City 2000





Mechwarrior 2


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 6, 2012)

pretty much everythign bloody inferno posted.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> pretty much everythign bloody inferno posted.



I should warn you that my list is only a very small portion of what turned me into a massive gamer. Wait until I get to the SNES years.... 

Also for the record: I played Mario 2 (Doki Doki Panic) a hell of a lot more than Mario 1....


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 6, 2012)

I started with NES then SNES stuff, most of which has already been mentioned. Then I switched over to PC RPG's:

LoK in 1996






EQ in 1999






WoW in 2003 and I bought SWTOR a few months ago but haven't even played it since the first day I bought it. I don't have time these days to game anymore and when I do it makes my wrists hurt 

I was also a huge fan of WarCraft (and 2 and 3), StarCraft, and Age of Empires (1 and 2).

For the amount of time I used to spend on games, I played very few of them.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 6, 2012)

Fond memories of playing that with my uncle and father in our summerhouse, eating flûtes with salami and drinking cocoa.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 6, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Getting a NES for Christmas....



Yep, those are some of em for sure. Never liked the original metroid though, mostly due to lack of map. I too started with the NES however.


----------



## JRL (Mar 6, 2012)

I played this on Xbox when it came out, but I have it on Steam now. Might do another playthrough tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 6, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I should warn you that my list is only a very small portion of what turned me into a massive gamer. Wait until I get to the SNES years....
> 
> Also for the record: I played Mario 2 (Doki Doki Panic) a hell of a lot more than Mario 1....


i went with sega instead of snes. which i still regret to this day haha


----------



## kerska (Mar 6, 2012)

My parents bought a Nintendo for themselves when I was 5 or 6 years old. All 3 of us we're instantly hooked to Zelda. I remember my mom and dad being up til 2 or 3 AM playing that game.

A few years later I got a Sega and got hooked to all the Sonic games. 

After that came Playstation and once I played Resident Evil 2, that was it. I killed so many hours on that game and played it inside and out and got to the point to where I could run through it in a couple of hours or less. 

Then once Goldeneye was on the N64, that sealed my fate for multiplayer type games.

These days...well...yesterday I hit the 200 hour mark on Battlefield 3


----------



## pink freud (Mar 6, 2012)

Half Life 1
G-Nome (A mech game in which you could exit the mech and steal other's)
Tribes


----------



## JRL (Mar 6, 2012)

kerska said:


> My parents bought a Nintendo for themselves when I was 5 or 6 years old. All 3 of us we're instantly hooked to Zelda. I remember my mom and dad being up til 2 or 3 AM playing that game.
> 
> A few years later I got a Sega and got hooked to all the Sonic games.
> 
> ...



I have like 2,500 hours on Counter Strike Source.


----------



## kostein (Mar 6, 2012)

wow.. there's so many I don't know where to start. I had my first Gameboy in 1989 or something like that... Castlevania, Mario, Contra. Then the SNES, Super Metroid, Mario, Stunt Race FX, so many good memories!


----------



## kerska (Mar 6, 2012)

JRL said:


> I have like 2,500 hours on Counter Strike Source.


 

Jesus, 2,500 hours?!!? 

I've never played that game though...


----------



## pink freud (Mar 6, 2012)

kerska said:


> Jesus, 2,500 hours?!!?
> 
> I've never played that game though...



You should see the /played of some long-time MMO players.

Some WoW players have over 10,000 hours played, and I'm pretty sure that's just counted on one character...


----------



## kerska (Mar 6, 2012)

pink freud said:


> You should see the /played of some long-time MMO players.
> 
> Some WoW players have over 10,000 hours played, and I'm pretty sure that's just counted on one character...


 
Yeah I knew a couple people that WoW consumed and left them as a shell of a person. 

I guess 200 hours really isn't that much...here I am all proud of myself like "oh I got 200 hours on BF3...." 

I don't get to play as much as I'd like too, but maybe that isn't such a bad thing...


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 6, 2012)

That's part of why I quit playing games entirely. If I played as much as I'd like to I'd be playing a bare minimum of 2 hours a day, usually more like 4-8.


----------



## Rock4ever (Mar 6, 2012)

My earliest gaming memories are when I was 5 or 6 years old, staying up one night to 3AM playing Missle Command on the Atari 2600. I was on a roll that particular night, and I think I had well over 1million points (or maybe 3 mill I cant recall which) by time the game ended.

Having Chicken pox in the 3rd grade and playing Phoenix all week on the Atari 2600.

NES- SMB, zelda all had me hooked...as well as this gem of game- Tecmo Super Bowl, a game I never lost to be it the machine or another player. Also loved RBI Baseball, and have fond memories of clubbing the other team with the AL All Stars.

RC Pro AM is another fave along with Bionic Commando, Arch Rivals, Mike Tyson's Punch out(KO'd, not TKOd, Iron Mike in the 2nd round once!). Also had my 1st taste of RPG in Dragon Warrior.

SNES my faves were Super Mario World, A Link to the Past( still my favorite zelda title to date), Final Fantasy 2 and 3, and Chrono Trigger.

Playstation- FF7 is pretty good, though I think I like IX better. Blood Omen Legacy of Kain is probably my fave of that system. Have fond memories of Crash Bandicoot 2.

N64- Pretty much every game Rare put out on that system. Didn't care much for DKC or DKR though. Loved Mario Kart.

Gamecube/Wii- These two systems did not deliver for me. Metroid Prime is the only exception that comes to mind.


----------



## Genome (Mar 6, 2012)

I got FFVII when I was 9, never looked back really. I wish I could play through it for the first time again.

I played casually before that, my Dad had a Playstation and I used to love playing Gran Turismo, Crash Bandicoot. And I remember running out of the room screaming at the T-Rex in the first Tomb Raider (I was only 7 or 8.)

This brings back memories!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgjdFlUtgHI


----------



## Church2224 (Mar 6, 2012)

Army Men Sarge's Heroes 1 and 2 and Air Attack 1 and 2 as well as Golden Eye 64. I still play them at times, so much fun.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 6, 2012)

Star wars episode 1 the game and the podracing game, need for speed and I developed my love for fps games watching my dad play unreal (singleplayer)


----------



## kerska (Mar 6, 2012)

genome said:


> I got FFVII when I was 9, never looked back really. I wish I could play through it for the first time again.


 
Man I played this game feverishly as well. I played it for a few months, made it all the way to the end and the last battle with Sephiroth's final form....and then one day accidentally reformated my memory card and lost everything I had spent months working towards. 

I think I may have cried.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 6, 2012)

Super Mario World (SNES)
Mario Kart (SNES)

Command & Conquer (PSX)
Twisted Metal 2 (PSX)
Resident Evil (PSX)

And all of the AKI wrestling games.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 6, 2012)

The game that got me hooked for real was probably some kids game, I've been gaming all my life, until like a year ago when I just lost all interest over night basically.

I always sat behind my dad as he played. Everything from Mechwarrior to Everquest.

Most time spent on a game I think is Battlefield 2, which I still consider to be the game where I've had the most fun. I think I've logged something like 2000+ hours on all my accounts put together.
Second are Everquest 2 or Oblivion. Then there's countless hours of different games.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 6, 2012)

Pretty much everything already mentioned. 

and Pokemon.


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2012)

MK on the GameGear was the first game I remember playing, as well as Shinobi III. Later we had a Genesis with Aladdin, NHL 96 and Road Rash; those games were the shit. Then even in the early 3D years it was only a handful of games, namely Ocarina of Time, FFVIII, Legend of Dragoon and Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Genome (Mar 6, 2012)

kerska said:


> Man I played this game feverishly as well. I played it for a few months, made it all the way to the end and the last battle with Sephiroth's final form....and then one day accidentally reformated my memory card and lost everything I had spent months working towards.
> 
> I think I may have cried.



We've all been there my friend....


----------



## Murmel (Mar 6, 2012)

Daemontheuncreated said:


> Pretty much everything already mentioned.
> 
> and Pokemon.


I don't know how I forgot about Pokémon. 

Best. Games. Ever.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 6, 2012)

Apparently, I'm old..


----------



## Murmel (Mar 6, 2012)

Pff, hipster


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 6, 2012)

CivI




1987 version of Sid Meier's Pirates!


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 6, 2012)

Pokemon Red

Some scrump left his Gameboy at my aunts house with the game in it. No one ever came back to get it, and so my journey began.....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> i went with sega instead of snes. which i still regret to this day haha


 
Sega MS had it's moments. The first 2 Sonic games were more fun than I was willing to admit at the time. Shinobi was great. Alex Kidd (miracle/shinobi world) were both awesome back in the day. And I loved Fantasy Zone back then too. 

Also for the record, I played Zelda II/Gaiden (Adventure of Link) far more than Zelda 1. Probably because it was so hard for me at the time.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 6, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sega MS had it's moments. The first 2 Sonic games were more fun than I was willing to admit at the time. Shinobi was great. Alex Kidd (miracle/shinobi world) were both awesome back in the day. And I loved Fantasy Zone back then too.
> 
> Also for the record, I played Zelda II/Gaiden (Adventure of Link) far more than Zelda 1. Probably because it was so hard for me at the time.



 Shinobi was on the MS, but Sonic arrived with Genesis. It wad kind of a big deal at the time 'cause Mario was crushing the market and nobody else had such a recognizable macot, until Sonic. Thus began the console war of the 16 bit era. Of course, you may have already known that, and i just misunderstood your post. If so, my bad!


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 6, 2012)

Got a NES when I was 5..
Mario, TMNT, Zelda 1. 
I still remember the christmas of 1988..still have the gold Zelda cartridge. Ninja Gaiden(1,2, and 3) also became favorites.

With the SNES Zelda, Final Fantasy 2&3, Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct, Street Fighter, Madden, Doom. 

Playstation-FFVII, FFVIII, Parasite Eve, FFIX, Metal Gear Solid, Tekken, Diablo.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sega would be Sonic and Mortal kombat

Gameboy was Golden Age and Pokemon and Zelda

NES Mario and DK

SNES DKC Mario Megaman

Gamecube Metroid Prime

N64 was great with Banjo Kazooie Mario 64 Goemon Zelda

For PC I've got Witcher 2 on hold and I'm playing Batman, Uncharted 3 and Mortal Kombat on my PS3.

School is getting in the way though. Right now I've got a project, paper and a test tomorrow.


----------



## Choop (Mar 6, 2012)

I vaguely remember playing with an atari 2600 when I was really small, maybe 3. Soon after though we got an NES at my place and I was apparently pretty much hooked after that, because I've been playing games ever since! 

Games that really pushed me over the edge though were probably these on the SNES:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Shinobi was on the MS, but Sonic arrived with Genesis. It wad kind of a big deal at the time 'cause Mario was crushing the market and nobody else had such a recognizable macot, until Sonic. Thus began the console war of the 16 bit era. Of course, you may have already known that, and i just misunderstood your post. If so, my bad!


 
I forgot that the Genesis version of Sonic was released BEFORE the MS version. My bad. I was admittedly rather oblivious to a lot of Sega stuff until the Dreamcast got my attention. 



SirMyghin said:


> Never liked the original metroid though, mostly due to lack of map.


 
Back then I either drew maps myself, but then my mum threw them away.  Eventually I had to memorise the damn game. It still did my head in at a young age, particularly how some Norfair corridors all looked the same...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 6, 2012)

Major Stryker, Wolfenstein 3D and of course the first Tomb Raider game. Was 8 years old when that one came out. Good times


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 6, 2012)

kerska said:


> Man I played this game feverishly as well. I played it for a few months, made it all the way to the end and the last battle with Sephiroth's final form....and then one day accidentally reformated my memory card and lost everything I had spent months working towards.
> 
> I think I may have cried.


 
FFVII was an experience. FFVIII and IX were severe disappointments after playing VII.


----------



## kerska (Mar 6, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> FFVII was an experience. FFVIII and IX were severe disappointments after playing VII.



Yeah that game was the first time I actually like felt for the characters in a game, and the first time I actually got immersed in a story. 

Although it was pretty much my first and last experience with an RPG, it definitely changed the way I played video games.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 6, 2012)

Megaman series
twisted metal series
Pac Man!
Pokemon!
Speed punks! (PS1 game)
Zelda series
Halo!
Mario series
Metroid series
Tekken series!
A lot more but its already been covered in this thread haha


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 6, 2012)

I wanna be, the very best...


----------



## flint757 (Mar 6, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> I wanna be, the very best...



The best there ever was


----------



## Baelzebeard (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been gaming forever, and my first system was the NES. Some highlights for me were Final Fantasy 1, Super C(Contra 2), and then moved on to SNES and Sega Genesis. 

SNES: Final Fantasy 2, and 3 were great, and F Zero was fun.
Genesis: Altered Beast, Golden Axe.

Then some computer gaming; especially Doom1 & 2, X-wing, and Tie fighter.

Then I sort of dropped out of gaming for a few years until a pal made me come over to his place and play Halo, and I was hooked again, and have been playing alot since then. Xbox, then 360.

I played lots of great games , but these are the ones that instantly sprung to mind.

Oh yeah, and best arcade game ever was TMNT. Me and my best friend would save up our money, turn it into quarters and head to the pizzaria that had TMNT, play it all the way through, and then buy a pizza with the leftover cash. Awesome fun.


----------



## JRL (Mar 7, 2012)

kerska said:


> Jesus, 2,500 hours?!!?
> 
> I've never played that game though...



I know, every time I see that I think "Well that's 2,500 hours that I wasn't playing my guitar."


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 7, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Sega MS had it's moments. The first 2 Sonic games were more fun than I was willing to admit at the time. Shinobi was great. Alex Kidd (miracle/shinobi world) were both awesome back in the day. And I loved Fantasy Zone back then too.
> 
> Also for the record, I played Zelda II/Gaiden (Adventure of Link) far more than Zelda 1. Probably because it was so hard for me at the time.



true! the sonic games are some of my all time favorites as well. specifically the sonic 3 and sonic and knuckles cartridge combo. I still play through those games today. I spent a lot of time trying the sonic and knuckles combo with other games and loved playing the extra bonus games.


other fav games for genesis were: vectorman 1 and 2. tmnt hyperstone heist. earthworm jim 2. maximum carnage. and roadrash haha


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 7, 2012)

A Boy And His Blob; Trouble on Blobolonia

I shit you not


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Fiction (Mar 7, 2012)

kerska said:


> Yeah that game was the first time I actually like felt for the characters in a game, and the first time I actually got immersed in a story.
> 
> Although it was pretty much my first and last experience with an RPG, it definitely changed the way I played video games.



I'm pretty sure I choked up as a 6-7 year old when during the story of RED XIIIs dad.


----------



## Felvin (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 7, 2012)

Too many to list but these are the ones that I still think of fondly:





My brother got the demo to this on a PC Gamer floppy. Endless hours spent on this game.




Although I only ever had the demo of this one up until like 2005.





Still Prefer the Warcraft series to Starcraft. And I hate WoW.





Although 2 and 4 are probably my favourite. With 5 and 3 being the least favourite. Haven't even tried 6.





Always Bet on Duke.











Played 1 and 2 after 3. I love the entire series. 




And 2 as well.







And countless of Shareware games that my family could never afford to get full versions of.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2012)

Wing Commander was the shit! 

Here's an important one I almost forgot:






Hard to imagine what the gaming landscape would look like today if Wolfenstein had never been produced..


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 7, 2012)

FUCK!
I forgot Mortal Kombat!


----------



## MrGignac (Mar 7, 2012)

wow i feel old. I started out on an Atari 2600. played consoles until I was about 10. Once PC's were somewhat affordable i switched to that. I still love the old classics:

pong
Pitfall
Rampage
rad racer
FF1,2 & 3
Chrono Trigger
Secret of mana
Pretty much all of the classic Squaresoft games
Early Blizzard games
wing commander
Ultima games
Baldurs gate 1 & 2
neverwinter nights
icewind dale


Does anyone remember the Sega channel? god that was the greatest thing to have as a kid. 30 bucks a month for 90 games a month


man those games seemed so cutting edge back in the day


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Xaios (Mar 7, 2012)

Super Mario World
Mario Paint
Tuff Enuff
Starfox
Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars
Duke Nukem 3D
Starship Titanic
Half-Life
Unreal Tournament
Quake III: Arena
SimCity 3000
Starsiege: Tribes
Tribes 2
Neocron

Yeah, I guess it is kind of odd that this list spans 10 years. =\


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2012)

Another one I almost forgot. Did anyone else ever play this? It was kind of like the Mass Effect of the <8-bit Generation:


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 7, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Wing Commander was the shit!
> 
> Here's an important one I almost forgot:
> 
> ...




Despite the no Hotlink I'm gathering that that is Wolfenstien 3D. Which was another game I played a demo of, then convinced my Dad to get me the Shareware of it much to my mother's disapproval. 

HALT! STOP!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 7, 2012)

AxeHappy said:


> Despite the no Hotlink



D'oh! The image works on my side.. that's weird.. Yeah, it was Wolfenstein 3D. I too played the shareware for ages, until we finally acquired a full copy. Kinda funny, thinking back on that: I have no idea how we got our copy considering there WAS NO INTERNET from which to download one. All I know for sure is that my step-dad (who turned out to be a colossal douchebag for reasons both related and unrelated) never paid for it.


----------



## matt till (Mar 9, 2012)

this one


----------



## Qweklain (Mar 9, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


>


Nemesis was awesome. Then I again I think every RE game has been amazing, from 1, to now.

I just picked up Time to Kill last year in 100% mint condition for like $10! That game is awesome and I love the 3rd-person angle on it, and going through different time periods and is definitely a top Nukem game.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 13, 2012)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDDDDDDGEEEE RACERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Twisted Metal
Rayman

Some good times.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 14, 2012)

I grew up on Super Mario World and A Link To the Past. Then I got into n64 with Star Fox 64, Ocarina of Time, and Star Wars Rogue Squadron. From there I moved on to ps1 and then quickly to xbox to play Halo. Half-Life was in there somewhere along the way, and then I ran into this...






I have never gotten so deep into a game, and it has molded me into the late night gamer I am today.


----------



## JCM800 (Mar 14, 2012)

This is what got me hooked...


----------



## petereanima (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## ronjhoser (Mar 14, 2012)

Right here...


----------



## synrgy (Mar 14, 2012)

Without it, we wouldn't have C&C, Starcraft, Warcraft, etc, etc.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 18, 2012)

Definitely Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 18, 2012)

ronjhoser said:


> Right here...



Same here. I'm only 30, but having Luddite parents meant being able to get in quality time with Pong and Atari 2600 (while the other kids at school had the NES and Sega Master System) graduating to 8-bit. From there, it was Mario, Metroid, and Mega Man. Protip: Mega Man 2 is the greatest video game ever made.


----------



## Lagtastic (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Bigsby (Mar 19, 2012)

i remember being 5 years old playing harvest moon goldeneye ocarina of time and the old school wwf games on the n64


----------



## The Uncreator (Mar 25, 2012)

Final Fantasy VI and VII, especially VII. Then The Legend Of Dragoon, Everquest, Planetside, Call Of Duty (original). And some later ones were Max Payne, Indigo Prophecy, Halo, Rainbow Six 3


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Mar 26, 2012)

For me it was mainly *Super Mario Bros* & *Megaman 2*. I still love em both and the music in MM2 is just too good.

On the MMO /Played times, I do have 5 digit number of hours on my WOW chars over. Don't play it anymore nor I ever was hooked to it. Just enjoyed both gaming and social aspect of the game. Sure alot of that is just idling and chatting people but i could have played guitar more and stuff. However I don't use Facebook, never used IRC either so I guess i have some hours to waste from other social aspects. Wonder how much people spend time in Facebook, that shit should have /played aswell.


----------



## slowro (Mar 26, 2012)

This \m/ I was born in 1984! we were quite behind the times so it took a while to get to us haha It was defo Super Mario on the NES that really got its claws into me and I have never looked back. I have a soft spot for it still


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 26, 2012)

I shit you not. Mario kart 64 and pokemon Red and Blue. also a little legend of zelda ocarina of time


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 27, 2012)

Dear god if i put as much time into guitar as I have into those games I would probably be the next John Petrucci.


----------



## JRL (Mar 31, 2012)

Tomb Raider 1 was a great game too.


----------



## xvultures (Mar 31, 2012)

This is the first game I remember really playing when I was little. I would play for hours and get soooo pissed off when I died. First game I raged too


----------



## JRL (Mar 31, 2012)

xvultures said:


> This is the first game I remember really playing when I was little. I would play for hours and get soooo pissed off when I died. First game I raged too



For some reason the cover reminds me of Mercs for the Sega Genesis, lol.


----------



## Joose (Mar 31, 2012)

Sonic 1, 2, 3, Sonic And Knuckles, Zelda: Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask, NASCAR '99 and Goldeneye. Pretty much setup the rest of my gaming life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 1, 2012)

SMW2: Yoshi's Island. First game I've ever played, back in 1996. 2nd greatest game to make use of the Super FX 2 chip (Star Fox 2 comes in first, but it was never released and it can only be played by emulators  ).

But the game that got me EXTREMELY hooked to vidya games was this one.






Lylat Wars for our friends across the pond, along with our fellow Aussies.


----------



## slowro (Apr 1, 2012)

JRL said:


> Tomb Raider 1 was a great game too.


 
When it came out it blew everyone away. I remember thinking "it can't get any beter than this"


----------



## decypher (Apr 4, 2012)

We bought the ZX Spectrum during a trip to the UK in 1982 and I really liked playing around with it, but once I got a copy of Manic Miner I was glued to the keyboard until I made it all the way through to Level 20. 

(Still haven't made it away from the keyboard really)


----------



## JRL (Apr 4, 2012)

slowro said:


> When it came out it blew everyone away. I remember thinking "it can't get any beter than this"



I just got TRA the other day. I was out of the loop for a while, didn't even know it existed. I was trying to get an old copy of TR to work with PSX but it was stubborn. Tomb Raider for pc is soooooo buggy, and I didn't have any luck with Sega Saturn emulation either. I'm not blaming the programs, I just don't know enough. Felt so weird not being able to sidestep lol.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 5, 2012)

Sonic games for the genesis
Pokemon, Megaman, and Turok games for the gameboy
FF VII, Metal Gear Solid, Crash Bandicoot, tekken, more megaman for the playstation



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SMW2: Yoshi's Island. First game I've ever played, back in 1996. 2nd greatest game to make use of the Super FX 2 chip (Star Fox 2 comes in first, but it was never released and it can only be played by emulators  ).


Yoshi's Island is amazing. 



kerska said:


> Yeah that game was the first time I actually like felt for the characters in a game, and the first time I actually got immersed in a story.
> 
> Although it was pretty much my first and last experience with an RPG, it definitely changed the way I played video games.






texshred777 said:


> FFVII was an experience. FFVIII and IX were severe disappointments after playing VII.




I can't begin to count how much time I've put into FF VII both on a real psx and emu's. I can still play it from the very beginning and have a great time.
The cutscenes, the music, the charcters, the magic, everything was just perfect.

The only other game I've ever played like that is Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 5, 2012)

my Parents showing up after a vacation to Florida (without us the bastards) with a NES and Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt. the rest is history


----------



## the britt shredder (Apr 5, 2012)

Old school Mario. on the old game boy color. makes me feel older than i am ya know.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 5, 2012)

the britt shredder said:


> Old school Mario. on the old game boy color. makes me feel older than i am ya know.


Best, handheld, ever.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Super Mario World* was *THE FIRST* game that I've ever played that really got me into gaming





Other games like Megaman X (SNES), Goldeneye (N64), and DOOM (PC) to name a few, really boosted my interest towards gaming


----------



## JRL (Apr 5, 2012)

habicore_5150 said:


> *Super Mario World* was *THE FIRST* game that I've ever played that really got me into gaming
> 
> Other games like Megaman X (SNES), Goldeneye (N64), and DOOM (PC) to name a few, really boosted my interest towards gaming



I had Doom on my Emachines in 1998 but my dad found out that my uncle installed it for me and deleted it. I was 8.


----------



## slowro (Apr 6, 2012)

JRL said:


> I just got TRA the other day. I was out of the loop for a while, didn't even know it existed. I was trying to get an old copy of TR to work with PSX but it was stubborn. Tomb Raider for pc is soooooo buggy, and I didn't have any luck with Sega Saturn emulation either. I'm not blaming the programs, I just don't know enough. Felt so weird not being able to sidestep lol.


 

Strange when you go back to old games and they feel "clumsy" after having memories of them being state of the art


----------



## JRL (Apr 6, 2012)

slowro said:


> Strange when you go back to old games and they feel "clumsy" after having memories of them being state of the art



Banjo Kazooie didn't let me down. I played that after years of forgetting it even existed and when I went back I still thought it was awesome.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 7, 2012)

I never had a proper video game console when i was young, but i did have a computer. DOS and shareware titles was where it is at. All of the posts i've thanked have covered a lot of what i was playing in my early pc days (Doom, wolfenstein, duke nukem, comander keen, wing comander). Here are a few more:

X-wing





Manhunter





Beneath a steel sky





Xargon/Jill of the Jungle/Onesimus (all pretty much the same)





Hoyle





SOS (sink or swim)





Rollin' Ronnie





Biomenace





Lemmings





Impossible Mission





13 Ghosts




the skeleton that comes running out towards the screen used to scare the shit out of me 

and a bunch of flight simulators

A few classic titles that my school had growing up:

Mario Teaches Typing





Supersolver Outnumbered/Spellbound





Where in The world is Carmen SanDiego?





Operation Neptune


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 7, 2012)

Doom
Mortal Kombat II
Unreal Tournament
Commander Keen
Call of Duty 4
Metal Gear Solid 4
Final Fantasy X
and last but not least Tony Hawks on the psx


----------



## wespaul (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been playing video games for as long as I can remember. My first system was an Atari 2600, and I'd rock the hell out of it when I was a toddler. I remember getting an NES shortly thereafter and having Super Mario Bros. blow me away. The world was so much larger than anything I'd seen before (remember, most Atari games were limited to one screen), and the colors were so rich and vibrant. I think it was the christmas of '86 when I got mine.

I got super serious about gaming when Street Fighter II came out. I lived in Japan at the time, so a buddy and I would go play with the Japanese gamers, and then come back to the American arcades on base and completely demolish everybody there. We used to hustle airmen out of money in the game, and it only got more insane with each iteration of the game that came out (Hyper Fighting, Super, and Super Turbo). I remember being 13 and playing a guy for $100, best out of 5 --that was a lot of money to me at the time.

Similar competitiveness happened with Neo Geo games, too. At the same time, I loved going home and playing my SNES games. To me, that was the golden age of gaming. Then the N64, PSX, and Saturn came out with their terrible-looking 3D games, and kind of ruined it for me. Although there were good 2D games there, you had to look for them. 3D games didn't start to look good until much, much later.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 7, 2012)

I also remember playing a bunch of other doom/wolfenstein-like games such as

Ken's Labyrinth 






Heretic





Terminator??(not surethe exact name)


----------



## JRL (Apr 7, 2012)

I have Heretic, and all three Hexens on steam.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 7, 2012)

wespaul said:


> Then the N64, PSX, and Saturn came out with their terrible-looking 3D games, and kind of ruined it for me. Although there were good 2D games there, you had to look for them. 3D games didn't start to look good until much, much later.


Not knocking your opinion (I can totally see where you are coming from) but I think that there's a charm to those "crappy 3D games" that came out on PSX/N64/Saturn that's similar in nature to how the NES and older, ESPECIALLY the older gaming systems dealt with 2D.


----------



## wespaul (Apr 7, 2012)

All_¥our_Bass;2949694 said:


> Not knocking your opinion (I can totally see where you are coming from) but I think that there's a charm to those "crappy 3D games" that came out on PSX/N64/Saturn that's similar in nature to how the NES and older, ESPECIALLY the older gaming systems dealt with 2D.



I think it has a lot to do with where you were at the time of the releases, combined with what your gaming sensibilities are. I don't play NES/SNES games today because I feel they have a charm; I genuinely feel that they were good games then, and are good games now.

The PSX-era (as I like to call it) was the first real shift in gaming since to change from pong to basic moving 2D sprites, imo. The first 3D game I saw in action was Virtua Fighter back in 1993, and I distinctly remember thinking how awful it looked. However, I was in the minority, because the game was an extreme hit and everybody glowed about how amazing it looked. I also remember not liking Final Fantasy 7 when it first came out, because I thought it looked awful (the block hands drove me nuts). I was in the minority there, too. At that point in time, I would much rather have the good 2D games that were available.

I'm sure there are plenty of other people who fell in love with the switch to 3D, and can go back and enjoy those games as well. By my own admission, I was real stubborn and didn't enjoy 3D games until later in the xbox and ps2's lifespan.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 8, 2012)

I can put up with any kind of graphics as long as the game is good, but I agree that a great game, with sweet graphics and a badass soundtrack is a force to be reckoned with.

Case in point, MGS 3:
(1:00 to 3:50, afterwards is slow paced briefing and cold war footage, kinda boring if you're looking for fun cutscenes)


Goes back into parachuting/landing/etc. here


One of the best PS2 games I ever played.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 8, 2012)

Black Hawk Down for the PC

Nuff' said


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 10, 2012)

ScrewAttack Video Game, Angry Video Game Nerd: Sonic Memories | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 10, 2012)

Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct (couldn't even see Orchid's boobs and that finisher was still my main reason for getting it), and Street Fighter II Turbo.


----------



## JRL (Apr 11, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct (couldn't even see Orchid's boobs and that finisher was still my main reason for getting it), and Street Fighter II Turbo.



I don't know if they're the same, but I remember playing Killer Instinct Gold on N64 a lot when I was younger. I've also been a HUGE fan of Mortal Kombat ever since I played it. I'm glad they went back to the "old" feel with juggling and a 2D plane.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 20, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. on the NES got me into gaming when I was 2 years old, played it all the time with my grandfather!

Gaming has always been my biggest interest and still is, besides music nowdays haha!


----------



## nickgray (Apr 20, 2012)

Something along these lines:


----------



## MFB (Apr 20, 2012)

Aaaaawwww yiss, Heroes of Might & Magic #1


----------



## marked (Apr 23, 2012)

Dad got me into this at a very young age, good old running through DOS!


----------



## slowro (Apr 23, 2012)

marked said:


> Dad got me into this at a very young age, good old running through DOS!


 
My grandad had this on his IBM many days lost on that computer!


----------



## 7thstringofa7thstring (May 10, 2012)

JRL said:


> I played this on Xbox when it came out, but I have it on Steam now. Might do another playthrough tonight/tomorrow.



I came in here, just to post exactly this and someone had got there first.

Other ones would have to be, Star Wars:Battlefront and Halo 2.


----------



## JRL (May 11, 2012)

7thstringofa7thstring said:


> I came in here, just to post exactly this and someone had got there first.
> 
> Other ones would have to be, Star Wars:Battlefront and Halo 2.



Trying to get off of Taris was like playing a full game when I was younger. That game took me forever to beat.


----------



## Pav (May 11, 2012)

Tough to pinpoint...I played a variety of original NES games and some old crappy PC games. I think FFVII was what convinced me I was going to become a gamer.


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts (May 14, 2012)

These three games absolutely did it for me


----------



## oddcam (May 15, 2012)

The soundtrack also got me more into music..


----------

